# I got the Christian Louboutin nail polish these colors



## Barbie1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I dont like the brightly colored ones.






  I also got the YSL kit 

  I wanted more pastel shades too so I got these by deborah lippman


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 7, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> I dont like the brightly colored ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im loving the cl polishes and the ysl set is love


----------



## urbis (Dec 7, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> I dont like the brightly colored ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh the ysl kit .... Is .... Ahh- mazing!!!


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 8, 2014)

They are all awesome and completely different. I'm liking the Deborah Lippman range there - it looks so accessible. It is summer here in Australia and I have warm undertones so I guess they are working for me atm. I wonder if I can get them here *goes internet searching*.


----------



## dyingforyou (Dec 14, 2014)

wow what a haul! i love the ysl polishes and i'm actually surprised i like the DL ones. so pretty!


----------



## clare0325 (Dec 16, 2014)

That YSL set is to die for :bigheart:  I would never be able to decide what color to wear!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 16, 2014)

Excellent haul


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so jealous!! They're breath taking!!


----------



## misskaine (Feb 28, 2015)

GORG


----------



## odditoria (Mar 7, 2015)

So gorgeous ;____;


----------



## llconfident (May 16, 2015)

These look so nice, I have been wanting to splurge and get one of the Louboutins for a really long time!


----------



## Myselicat (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow gorgeous!


----------

